#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-15
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Σεμινάριο για την Αδειοδότηση Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322409#p322409> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322303#p322303> || Νέα - Î
<xristos47> καλημερα
<xristos47> ειμαι νεος χρηστης ubuntu και μολις εχω εγκαταστησει την τελευταια εκδοση στο desktop pc μου σε σληρο δισκο ssd.
<xristos47> χρειαζεται να κανω καποιες  extra ρυθμισεις για να αποδιδει καλυτερα?
<iyiy> rgw
<iyiy> `egw
<iyiy> file
<iyiy> exw problima
<iyiy> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30553
<Junka> WINDOWS 10 RE
<iyiy> int@mint ~ $  sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [x86_64-linux-3.13.0-37-generic] (local build) Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org  === START OF INFORMATION SECTION === Model Family:     Hitachi Travelstar 5K320 Device Model:     Hitachi HTS543225L9A300 Serial Number:    090921FB2F0CYLJ320GC LU WWN Device Id: 5 000cca 5b2dd93af Firmware Version: FBEOC40C User Capacity:    
<LoganL> iyiy, sudo blkid
<LoganL>  df -h /boot
<iyiy> mint@mint ~ $ sudo blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/sda1: LABEL="UUI" UUID="17F5-3012" TYPE="vfat"  /dev/sdb1: UUID="b0c75fac-1e43-4b33-b1f3-93d9d5861349" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sdb5: UUID="3c8a4fcf-52cf-49c7-a6b6-998247efface" TYPE="swap"  mint@mint ~ $
<iyiy> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /cow            967M   72M  895M   8% / mint@mint ~ $
<iyiy> nai
<iyiy> meta  file mou?
<LoganL> perimene
<iyiy> ok
<demi> καλησπέρα. Πως μπορω να φτιάξω μια συντόμευση να ξεκινά το wavemon  από τερματικό;
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα. Τι εννοείς συντόμευση; Κάποιο εικονίδιο για παράδειγμα;
<eliasps> demi αν εννοείς συντόμευση ώστε να στο εμφανίζει στις εφαρμογές, ή να το βάλεις στον launcher για παράδειγμα ως εικονίδιο που όταν του κάνεις κλικ να ανοίγει, μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα αρχειάκι που να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά. Αν δε θες να κάνεις αυτό, τότε πε
<eliasps> ς τι ακριβώς εννοείς.
<demi> ayto poy eipes thelo
<demi> [Desktop Entry]
<demi> Version=1.0
<demi> Name=Wavemon
<demi> Comment=Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<demi> Exec=/home/alex/Documents/wavemon.sh
<demi> Icon=/home/demi/Pictures/backup.png
<demi> Terminal=field
<demi> Type=Application
<demi> Categories=Accessories;
<demi> eftiaksa ayto alla malon kano lathos
<Junka> lol posoi users exeis
<eliasps> demi
<demi> mono egw
<eliasps> άλλαξε το exec σε
<eliasps> gnome-terminal -e wavemon
<eliasps> και το terminal field se
<demi> ok
<eliasps> Terminal=false
<eliasps> αποθήκευσε το αρχείο ως wavemon.desktop στο /usr/share/applications
<eliasps> Leitourgei;
<demi> mou leei adinamia eggrafis se ayto to arxeio
<eliasps> στο τερματικό εκτέλεσε
<eliasps> cd /usr/share/applications
<eliasps> gksu gedit
<eliasps> θα ανοίξει ο gedit, κάνε επικόλληση τα παραπάνω
<eliasps> αν δεν έχεις εγκατεστηνένο το gksu
<eliasps> τότε
<eliasps> sudo apt-get install gksu
<demi> ok
<demi> pws apothikeuw to arxeio eliasps ?
<eliasps> Ποια έκδοση χρησιμοποιείς;
<demi> lubuntu 14.04
<eliasps> Στο gedit κανονικά από το μενού, πρέπει να λέει "Αποθήκευση", "Save".
<eliasps> A, οκ. Τον gedit χρησιμοποιείς σωστά;
<eliasps> ή άλλον editor;
<demi> leafpad
<eliasps> Kai το τερματικό τι είναι; gnome-terminal ή κάτι άλλο;
<demi> gnome-terminal
<eliasps> Ok, στον leafpad πως αποθηκεύεις αρχεία συνήθως;
<demi> apothikeusi os
<eliasps> Ε το ίδιο κάνεις και τώρα. Εκτέλεσες gksu leafpad σωστά;
<demi> nai
<demi> alla pou tha to apothikeuso kai me to onoma?
<eliasps> Θέση: /usr/share/applications
<eliasps> ονομα: wavemon.desktop
<demi> to ekana
<demi> pou einai to eikonidio?
<eliasps> Και; Εμφανίζεται στις εφαρμογές;
<eliasps> Εκεί που είναι οι υπόλοιπες, στα accesories μάλλον που το έθεσες ως κατηγορία.
<demi> den emfanizete pouthena
<eliasps> εκτέλεσε
<demi> [Desktop Entry]
<demi> Version=1.0
<demi> Name=Wavemon
<demi> Comment=Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<demi> Exec=gnome-terminal -e wavemon
<demi> Icon=nm-device-wireless
<demi> Terminal=false
<demi> Type=Application
<demi> Categories=Accessories;
<demi> na ti exei to arxeio
<eliasps> Μήπως χρειάζεται restart το session;
<eliasps> Για κάνε logout-login
<eliasps> ή επανεκκίνηση
<demi> ok na kano. To arxeio einai ok?
<eliasps> Έτσι φαίνεται
<eliasps> Αν δεν λειτουργεί
<eliasps> τότε θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε την lxshortcut
<demi> ok perimene
<demi> bgaino
<demi> den egine tipota
<eliasps> ok miso
<demi> brika tin wavemon.desktop sto applications omws den anigei
<eliasps> ok
<eliasps> miso
<eliasps> sorry ήμουν σε τηλέφωνο
<eliasps> Το βρήκες στο μενού εννοείς;
<demi> oxi
<eliasps> εκτέλεσε
<demi> ston katalogo usr/share/applications
<eliasps> sudo rm -rf /usr/share/applications/wavemon.desktop
<eliasps> θα το διαγράψει
<eliasps> και στη συνέχεια:
<demi> to diegrapse
<eliasps> Σίγουρα χρησιμοποιείς το gnome-terminal ε; Όχι αυτό του lxde;
<demi> xrisimopiw to LXTerminal
<eliasps> αν εκτελέσεις στο τερματικό:
<eliasps> lxterminal
<eliasps> σου ανοίγει καινούριο;
<demi> nai
<eliasps> οκ, δώσε το αποτέλεσμα της εντολής
<eliasps> cat /usr/share/applications/lxterminal.desktop | grep Exec
<demi> TryExec=lxterminal
<demi> Exec=lxterminal
<eliasps> Ok
<eliasps> sudo su -c "lxshortcut -o /usr/share/applications/wavemon.desktop"
<eliasps> σου ανοίγει ένα παραθυράκι για την δημιουργία launcher;
<demi> nai
<eliasps> Ok
<eliasps> βάλε όνομα Wavemon
<eliasps> command: wavemon
<eliasps> tooltip: Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<eliasps> βρες ένα εικονίδιο που θες
<eliasps> και βάλε τικ εκεί που λέει να τρέχει στο τερματικό
<eliasps> Αν θες πες και τι πεδία έχει στην άλλη καρτέλα.
<eliasps> με τα προχωρημένα.
<demi> sto onoma exei wavemon.desktop
<demi> na to allakso?
<eliasps> Ναι
<demi> description?
<eliasps> Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<demi> working directoy?
<eliasps> Έχει κάποια προεπιλογή εκεί;
<demi> keep terminal window open after command execution?
<demi> na ba lw tik?
<eliasps> Ναι
<demi> den exei tipota sto working directory
<eliasps> δεν πειράζει, λογικά θα είναι το $PATH. Μπορείς να το αποθηκεύσεις χωρίς να επιλέξεις κάτι;
<demi> use startup notification vazo tik?
<eliasps> στο working directory εννοώ.
<eliasps> Βάλε ναι.
<demi> ok
<eliasps> Το έφτιαξες;
<demi> nai
<eliasps> δώσε το αποτέλεσμα:
<eliasps> cat /usr/share/applications/wavemon.desktop
<demi> na to kleisw?
<eliasps> Ποιο; το παράθυρο; Τι λέει το κουμπί;
<eliasps> ok; save;
<demi> ok
<eliasps> Ναι πάτα το.
<eliasps> και μετά δώσε το αποτέλεσμα
<eliasps> cat /usr/share/applications/wavemon.desktop
<demi> cat /usr/share/applications/wavemon.desktop
<eliasps> ;
<demi> [Desktop Entry]
<demi> Type=Application
<demi> Exec=wavemon
<demi> Comment[el]=Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<demi> Terminal=true
<demi> Name[el]=wavemon
<demi> GenericName=Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<demi> X-KeepTerminal=true
<demi> StartupNotify=true
<demi> demi@demi-1101HAGG:~$
<demi> ok?
<eliasps> Όχι ακριβώς.
<eliasps> εκτέλεσε
<demi> nai
<eliasps> gksu leafpad /usr/share/applications/wavemon.desktop
<eliasps> θα σου ανοίξει το αρχείο στο leafpad
<demi> nai
<eliasps>  GenericName=Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<eliasps> se
<eliasps>  GenericName=wavemon
<eliasps> kai kato kato prosthese
<eliasps> Categories=Internet;
<eliasps> και αποθήκευσε.
<demi> ok
<eliasps> για δώσε πάλι τηην
<eliasps> cat /usr/share/applications/wavemon.desktop
<demi> Type=Application
<demi> Exec=wavemon
<demi> Comment[el]=Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<demi> Terminal=true
<demi> Name[el]=wavemon
<demi> GenericName=wavemon
<demi> X-KeepTerminal=true
<demi> StartupNotify=true
<demi> Categories=Internet;
<eliasps> Το [Desktop Entry] πάνω πάνω δεν υπάρχει;
<demi> yparxei sorry
<eliasps> Οκ
<eliasps> δες αν υπάρχει στο μενού
<eliasps> στην κατηγορία ίντερνετ μάλλον.
<demi> den iparxei
<eliasps> Ok, ας κάνουμε μία δοκιμή
<eliasps> αγγλικά είναι το σύστημά σου;
<demi> ellhnika
<eliasps> lxshortcut -o ~/'Επιφάνεια Εργασίας'/wavemon.desktop
<eliasps> lxshortcut -o ~/'Επιφάνεια Εργασίας'/wavemon
<eliasps> μη βάλεις το desktop, να δούμε
<demi> Error: file /home/demi/Επιφάνεια Εργασίας/wavemon is not a desktop entry file
<demi> demi@demi-1101HAGG:~$ lxshortcut -o ~/'Επιφάνεια Εργασίας'/wavemon
<eliasps> η πρώτη σου βγάζει σφάλμα;
<demi> nai
<demi> den ti dokimasa tin proti
<demi> kai ayti episis
<eliasps> Κάνε πάλι ένα reboot και δες αν εμφανίζεται σωστά το wavemon που βάλαμε στο /usr/share/applications στο μενού. Μήπως τελικά θέλει επανεκκίνηση
<demi> ok
<demi> eliasps tipota
<demi> kai mpainontas sto usr/share/applications to wavemon anigei ena termoinal ma den peitourgei#
<eliasps> gia dose
<eliasps> ls /usr/bin | grep wavemon
<demi> wavemon
<demi> demi@demi-1101HAGG:~$
<eliasps> Ok.
<eliasps> an ekteleseis
<eliasps> lxterminal -e wavemon
<eliasps> σου ανοίγει το wavemon σε νέο τερματικό;
<demi> nai
<eliasps> Οκ, πάμε άλλη μία. Έχω την εντύπωση πως έχουμε λάθος τις κατηγορίες.
<demi> isws
<eliasps> gksu leafpad /usr/share/applications/wavemon.desktop
<eliasps> άνοιξε;
<demi> to leafpad anikse
<eliasps> Με το περιεχόμενο του αρχείου
<eliasps> ;
<demi> [Desktop Entry]
<demi> Type=Application
<demi> Exec=wavemon
<demi> Comment[el]=Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<demi> Terminal=true
<demi> Name[el]=wavemon
<demi> GenericName=wavemon
<demi> X-KeepTerminal=true
<demi> StartupNotify=true
<demi> Categories=Interne
<eliasps> Ωραία
<eliasps> Λοιπόν.
<eliasps> στο Exec βάλε
<eliasps> Exec=lxterminal -e wavemon
<eliasps> Name[el]=wavemon
<eliasps> Σβήσε το [el]
<eliasps> κάνε το ίδιο και στο comment
<demi> ok
<eliasps> Στο Terminal=true
<eliasps> Kanto
<eliasps> Terminal=false
<eliasps> σβήσε εντελώς το X-KeepTerminal=true
<eliasps> και κάνε το Categories=Interne
<eliasps> Categories=Network;Utility;
<eliasps> κατω από το [Desktop Entry]
<eliasps> βάλε
<eliasps> Encoding=UTF-8
<eliasps> αποθήκευσε τις αλλαγές
<eliasps> Μην κλείσεις ακόμη το leafpad, κάνε επικόλληση το αρχείο να δούμε πως είναι ολόκληρο
<demi> ok
<demi> [Desktop Entry]
<demi> Encoding=UTF-8
<demi> Type=Application
<demi> Exec=lxterminal -e wavemon
<demi> Comment=Ισχύς σήματος Wifi
<demi> Terminal=false
<demi> Name=wavemon
<demi> GenericName=wavemon
<demi> StartupNotify=true
<demi> Categories=Network;Utility;
<eliasps> Οκ, δύο αλλαγές ακόμη.
<eliasps> Basika asto
<eliasps> katse na doyme an leitoyrgei
<eliasps> εκτέλσε στο τερματικό:
<eliasps> lxpanelctl restart
<eliasps> θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση το περιβάλλον λογικά.
<eliasps> Δες αν υπάρχει στις κατηγορίες internet ή accessories
<eliasps> Έγινε τίποτα;
<demi> leitoyrgei
<eliasps> Οκ.
<eliasps> Βάλε εικονίδιο
<demi>  mporw na alaksw eikonidioq
<demi> pos?
<eliasps> gksu leafpad /usr/share/applications/wavemon.desktop
<eliasps> κάτω από το exec
<eliasps> βάλε
<eliasps> Icon=/home/demi/.../.../eikonidio.ong
<eliasps> βάλε τη σωστή διαδρομή.
<eliasps> Αποθήκευσε την αλλαγή.
<demi> ok
<eliasps> Βασικά σωστά το κάναμε από την πρώτη προσπάθεια. Οι κατηγορίες ήταν λάθος και δεν το εμφάνιζε.
<eliasps> Και αν συναντήσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα γενικά, κάνε και μία εγγραφή στο forum. Εκεί υπάρχει μεγάλη κίνηση για βοήθεια γενικότερα.
<eliasps> Euaki forum
<Euaki> Το φόρουμ της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu βρίσκεται εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<eliasps> Άμα είσαι και ιδιότροπος/ιδιότροπη, άλλαξε και το Name=wavemon
<eliasps> σε
<eliasps> Name=Wavemon
<demi> ok
<eliasps> (κεφαλαίο το πρώτο)
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση:  Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr | Λήψη: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr | Λήψη: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Οδηγίες IRC: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.1 Trusty Tahr | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Αυτ
<eliasps> :( έλεος. Κανείς εδώ που να θυμάται τι ακριβώς περιείχε ο τίτλος του καναλιού πριν το πρόβλημα στον server;
<kerato> 8a mas kaneis na anoiksoume log files
<eliasps> Χαχαχα!
<eliasps> Είχα κάνει purge τα δικά μου και δεν μπορώ να δω. Λοίπουν και οι διαχειριστές του καναλιού τώρα να φτιάξουν τον τίτλο.
<eliasps> Δεν χωράει που βάζω πως το κανάλι καταγράφεται.
<eliasps> Τι να σβήσω; Ρίχτε ιδέες. :P
<kerato>  Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu(Ubuntu Greek LoCo) http://www.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org |Φόρουμ ϰ υποστήριξη:http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/ |Δοκιμάστε τώρα το Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<kerato> etsi htan nomizw
<eliasps> Ωραίος!  Αυτό για την καταγραφή και τις οδηγίες το εμφανίζει ο chanserv τελικά, οπότε το βγάζω από τον τίτλο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
<kerato> np
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org |  Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic UnicornV | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.1 Trusty Tahr | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.1 Trusty Tahr | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<eliasps> Ok τέλος το σπαμάρισμα. Αν κάποιος το δει και δεν του αρέσει το αλλάζει :P
<Junka> σταθερη=stable=lts
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-17
<Moonlove> hi mporeis kapoios na me boithisei den exo ixo !
<Alexpag> Εχω ένα προβληματακι προσπαθώντας να γράψω ένα αρχειο iso σε dvd (ubuntu 12.04)
<Alexpag> μου εμφανίζει το εξής σφάλμα:  SCSI error on write(544,16): [3 0C 00] Write error
<Alexpag> Δοκίμασα 3 φορές με διαφορετικά dvd και πάλι τα ίδια. Κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;
<kerato> to drive? :p
<kerato> giati de dokimazeis usb? einai kai pio oikologiko
<Alexpag> exo upopsies oti mporei na ftaiei to dvd mou sto laptop
<Alexpag> tha to dokimaso
<MoonLove> Kalimera mporei na me boithisei kapoios gia na ftiakso ton ixo sto ubuntu
<MoonLove>  Kalimera mporei na me boithisei kapoios gia na ftiakso ton ixo sto ubuntu
<compyuser> hi mporei na me boithisei kapoios. ?? den exo hxo sto ubuntu
<MoonLove> Καλημέρα, μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος; Δεν έχω ήχο στο θβθντθ
<MoonLove>  ubuntu soory
<Junka> καλησπερα
<Junka> γιατι τι εκανες και δεν εχεις ηχο
<kerato> MoonLove afto to eides
<kerato> <VARieme> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man4/snd_envy24.4freebsd.html
<kerato> ayth h savoura chip via pou exeis einai mallon gia tomouseio
<MoonLove> xexe einai 10 xronia palios alla exei kalo motherboard kai krata gera :)
<kerato> qala ama krata gera arxina ta compile
<kerato> giati oi sygxronoi kernels de to supportaroun pia
<MoonLove> ennoeis na balo tin grammi pou leei sto conf file?
<kerato> no ennow na katevaseis ton driver opws leei to link pio panw
<MoonLove> kai pou na ta bro?
<MoonLove> den leei pou...
<MoonLove> ?
<MoonLove> gffg
<kerato> exei link panw panw re pshle
<kerato> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages.gz/saucy/man4/snd_envy24.4freebsd.gz
<MoonLove> kai tora pou to aposimbiesa pos kano compile???
<MoonLove> poio file einai to kernel?
<kerato> a oxi de me pairnei na sta ekshghsw afta
<kerato> no time
<MoonLove> kserei kaneis pio einai to kernel fil sto ubuntu?
<MoonLove> kernel file sorry
<ktogias> MoonLove, Στο /usr/src/ κοίτα. Εκεί είναι τα headers και τα sources του πυρήνα. Ίσως χρειάζεται να εγκαταστήσεις και κάποια πακέτα όπωε το build-essential
<MoonLove> den yparxei sigoura pio aplos tropos gia na egkatastiso tin karta hxou sto ubuntu?
<ktogias> Αν δεν υποστηρίζεται όπως λένε τα παιδιά πιο πάνω, και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο έτοιμο πακέτο, τότε πρέπει να κάνεις compile το αντίστοιχο module = driver
<ktogias> Δες και εδώ: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-which-process-is-using-swap/
<ktogias> Λάθος λινκ
<ktogias> Εδώ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/515407/how-recipe-to-build-only-one-kernel-module
<MoonLove> paliotera pou eixa balei to kubuntu douleve. giati sti nea ekdosei den ypostirizetai? parakseno :)
<ktogias> Στη σελίδα http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man4/snd_envy24.4freebsd.html
<ktogias> λέει:
<ktogias> Alternatively, to load the driver as a module at boot time, place the
<ktogias>      following line in loader.conf(5):
<ktogias>            snd_envy24_load="YES"
<ktogias> Το δοκίμασες αυτό;
<MoonLove> les tha doulepsei etsi amesa?
<ktogias> Πολύ πιθανό. Αν υπάρχει το module.
<ktogias> Πρέπει να εντοπίσεις το loader.conf αρχείο στο ubuntu
<MoonLove> χμμμ που είναι πάλι αυτό :)
<ktogias> Για κοίτα στο /boot/defaults/loader.conf
<ktogias> Είμαι σε fedora αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν μπορώ να το ψάξω στο δικό μου υπολογιστή για να σε βοηθήσω...
<MoonLove> den einai :)
<ktogias> ποιά έκδοση ubuntu έχεις εγκαταστήσει;
<MoonLove> L14
<ktogias> 14.04 ?
<MoonLove> pos mporo na ksero :)
<MoonLove> ?
<ktogias> lsb_release -a
<MoonLove> den exo auti tin entoli
<MoonLove> nai einai i 14.04
<MoonLove> opos leei sti boitheia
<MoonLove> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ktogias> Για τρέξε ένα
<ktogias> modprobe snd_envy24
<ktogias> τι σου λέει;
<MoonLove> modprobe: FATAL: Module snd_envy24 not found.
<ktogias> χμ... Παίζει να μην υπάρχει το module, αρα πάλι πάμε στη λύση του compile...
<ktogias> hi NikTh Τι κάνεις
<NikTh> ktogias καλησπέρα. Καλά, εσύ;
<ktogias> Μια χαρα κι εγώ
<NikTh> ktogias: Έχεις κάποια πρόταση για κάποιο καλό πρόγραμμα ανάκτησης κωδικού σε κρυπτογραφημένη μορφή;
<ktogias> Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις;
<NikTh> Έχω δοκιμάσει, pyrit, cowpatty, aircrack-ng και oclhashcat με το τελευταίο νομίζω να είναι το καλύτερο, αλλά έχει ένα θέμα. Ανεβάζει πολύ την θερμοκρασία της κάρτας.
<ktogias> Δεν το κατέχω το θέμα...
<NikTh> Ασχολούμαι τώρα τελευταία με κρυπτογράφηση, ασφάλεια..κλπ και δοκιμάζω διάφορα. :)
<ktogias> Δεν τα ξέρω τα εργαλεία... Δεν έχει χρειαστεί να κάνω τέτοια δουλειά... Και φροντίζω να μην χρειαστεί ;)
<NikTh> Πως; πως φροντίζεις να μην χρειαστεί;
<ktogias> Φροντίζω να θυμάμαι τους κωδικούς που χρησιμοποιώ, δεν κλειδώνω πράγματα που δεν χρειάζεται (no paranoid), δεν προσπαθώ να ξεκλειδώσω που εχουν κλειδώσει και δεν έχω το κλειδί... Απλά πράγματα ;)
<NikTh> A, ok. Δεν μιλάω για wireless, δεν το διευκρίνησα αυτό. Τα εργαλεία που ανέφερα εκεί χρησιμοποιούνται επί το πλείστον, αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται και για αποκρυπτογράφηση κωδικών.
<NikTh> Ο κωδικός που προσπαθώ να σπάσω είναι του χρήστη root , π.χ. στο Ubuntu, αυτός που βρίσκεται στο /etc/shadow κρυπτογραφημένος σε SHA512 αν θυμάμαι σωστά.
<ktogias> Ναι... Αλλά για όποια χρήση, αν δεν είναι για έρευνα ή για να μπεις και να δεις πράγματα που άλλοι δεν θέλουν να μπεις και να δεις, τότε γιατί να σου χρειαστούν;
<NikTh> Μάθηση. Και φυσικά τεστάρεις πρώτα τα δικά σου. Να δεις κατά πόσο είναι ασφαλείς οι κωδικοί που χρησιμοποιείς..κλπ.
<NikTh> Εξάλλου με τσαμπέ wireless ποιος ασχολείται πλέον; τώρα ξεκίνησε και η καμπάνια με το open wifi.. θα μπουν κι άλλες εταιρίες στο παιχνίδι σε λίγο, πιστεύω.. οπότε, δεν θα υπάρχει ανάγκη για σπάσιμο ασύρματων..κλπ.
<ktogias> Πάντα μπορεί να υπάρξει ανάγκη για σπάσιμο ή άλλες "παράνομες" πράξεις... Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... Μάθε τέχνη και άστηνε ;)
<ktogias> Παλιότερα (όταν ήμουν φοιτητής και πειραματιζόμουν) είχα παίξει και εγώ με παρόμοια εργαλεία για passwd cracking... Εναν john ripper θυμάμαι τότε
<ktogias> Πάνω από 10 χρόνια πριν...
<ktogias> Φαντάσου, μόλις είχε αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται το shadow στο linux... Παλιότερα συστήματα τα είχαν χύμα τα pass
<NikTh> Ναι το δοκίμασα κι αυτό, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμη να επεκτείνω τον αριθμό έκτασης του κωδικού. Π.χ. είναι μέχρι 8 , θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση στο conf αρχείο αλλά δεν το έχω κοιτάξει ακόμη.
<NikTh> Όπως και το crunch (παραγωγή κωδικών) σε pipe με κάποιο πρόγραμμα ανάκτησης κωδικών. Αλλά εκεί θέλεις πλέον υπερυπολογιστή για να κάνεις σωστή και γρήγορη δουλειά.
<ktogias> Ε ναι... για brute force attack θες πολύ ισχύ... και πολύ χρόνο πλέον...
<ktogias> Τα κλειδιά σήμερα είναι όλα από 1024 και πάνω... Θεωρητικά με brute force θες μήνες η και περισσότερο για να τα σπάσεις
<ktogias> παλιά παίζαμε με κλειδάκια 128 και 256 bit ... Βέβαια είχαμε και πολύ πιο αργούς υπολογιστές..
<NikTh> Ναι, αν ο κωδικός είναι πάνω από 12 ψηφία, θέλεις χρόνια (με τα συστήματα που διαθέτουμε εμείς σπίτια μας).
<ktogias> Τα dictionary attacks είναι πιο αποδοτικά συνήθως. Δεδομένου ότι οι περισσότεροι χρήστες βάζουν αδύναμα passwd που ακολουθούν κάποια νορμα βασισμένη σε λέξεις.
<ktogias> Ή έτοιμες λίστες με συχνά χρησιμοποιούμενα passwds. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν τέτοιες.
<NikTh> Ναι και κυκλοφορούν και κάτι dictionaries.. άσε, έχουν ξεφύγει πλέον. 30GB txt αρχείο..χαχα.
<NikTh> Αλλά και πάλι, θες δυνατό μηχάνημα. Μέχρι να σκανάρει και να δοκιμάσει τους εκατομμύρια συνδυασμούς που βρίσκονται εκεί μέσα.. καλό μήνα.
<ktogias> Κοινώς, άμα έχεις κρυπτογραφίσει κανένα χρήσιμο αρχείο ή φάκελο και ξεχάσεις τον κωδικό... Την πάτησες...
<NikTh> Ναι, τις περισσότερες φορές ισχύει αυτό, ειδικά αν έχεις βάλει δύσκολο κωδικό (κεφαλαία,μικρά,αριθμούς,σύμβολα)
<NikTh> Την κάνω τώρα. Τα λέμε :)
<ktogias> cu
<MoonLove> einai dyskoli i diadikasia tou compile den mporo na bro akri :)
<MoonLove> ?
<MoonLove> kserei kaneis pos mporo na kano compile driver into the kernel?
<MoonLove> kalispera mporei kaneis na me boithisei na kano compile kernel configuration file?
<MoonLove> kalispera mporei kaneis na me boithisei na kano compile kernel configuration file?
<MoonLove> bohtheia akoma den exo hxo, bohtheia :)
<themhz> Καλησπέρα, Παγώνει συχνά το ubunt 14.04 σε έναν υπολογιστή. Υπάρχει τρόπος να επαναφέρω το σύστημα χωρίς restart?
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα themhz, αυτό εξαρτάται από τον λόγο που παγώνει. Κάρτα γραφικών; Πρόβλημα στις διεργασίες; Θα σου πρότεινα να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα στο forum ώστε να συζητηθεί εκεί και αν γίνεται να βρεθεί λύση ώστε να μην παγώνει, όχι μόνο για την επαναφορά.
<eliasps> \forum
<Euaki> Το φόρουμ της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu βρίσκεται εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<themhz> ty
<themhz> Οκ το έκανα. http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=30569 .. λογικά κάτι στο hardware πρέπει να είναι..
<MoonLove> kalispera mporei kaneis na me boithisei den exo hxo me chip to envy24
<Junka> DRACULA! :D
<Junka> plaka kano
<MoonLove> kalispera mporei kaneis na me boithisei den exo hxo me chip to envy24(ice1724)
<Junka> dokimases to forum?
<MoonLove> nai !
<MoonLove> oli ti imera psaxno edo kai 8 ores
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-18
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Σεμινάριο για την Αδειοδότηση Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322409#p322409> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία του ubuntu-gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322303#p322303> || Νέα - Î
<MoonLove2> kalispera, prospathontas na ftiakso ton hxo pou den eixa xalasa to pulseaudio mporei kaneis na mou pei pos to epanafero? ena ginete?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-19
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2447-2: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2447-2/> || USN-2448-2: Linux kernel regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2448-2/>
<panos_> Παιδια γεια σας
<panos_> εχω ενα προβλημα. προσπαθω εδω και καιρο να εγκαταστησω τα ubuntu και δεν μπορω με τιποτα. γνωριζω λιγα απο υπολογιστες εχω δει και βιντεο με τη διαδικασια εγκαταστασης και παλι δεν μπορω να τα εγκαταστησω. φτανει μεχρι ενα σημειο και μετα κολÎ
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-20
<vassilis_> Kαλημερα . Γιατί δεν μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω τίποτε πια...έχω 12.04 - μήνυμα:  Η εγκατάσταση ή αφαίρεση ενός πακέτου λογισμικού απέτυχε.
<reinach> Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Έτυχε κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει Clipgrab σήμερα;
<reinach> Ενώ χθες βράδυ κατέβασα 1-2 κομμάτια μουσικής, σήμερα μου βγάζει κάποιο error 403 (κάτι με απαγόρευση πρόσβασης στον σέρβερ του youtube) ενώ βλέπω τα βίντεο φυσιολογικά.
<reinach> Μήπως χρειάζεται να κατεβάσω το .deb με την πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση του προγράμματος;
<reinach> Έχω αυτήν από το ΚΛ
<reinach> ΟΚ παιδά για την πιο πάνω ερώτηση, λύθηκε το θέμα.
<reinach> Είχα μείνει με παλιά έκδοση του Clipgrab. Θεωρώντας πως βρείσκεται στο Κέντρο Λογισμικού και θα ενημερωθεί. Αλλά πρόσθεσα το ppa.
#ubuntu-gr 2014-12-21
<demi2> καλησπερα
<demi2> ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να κάνω overclock cpu σε ενα netbook asus eee 1101?
<demi2> στην bios δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει η επιλογή για overlock
<demi2>  Ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να κάνω overclock cpu σε ενα netbook asus eee 1101
<demi2> mporei kaneia na pei pos mporw na kanw overclocking cpu?
<Tasos> Καλησπέρα! Μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει με εγκατάσταση Ubuntu;
<Junka> Καλησπέρα. Τι προβλήμα έχεις;
<Tasos> Κατέβασα τα 14,10 έκανα την εγκατάσταση με τον LinuxLive και όταν κάνω επανεκκίνηση απλά μου ξαναανοίγει τα windows χωρίς να βγάλει κάτι.
<Tasos> Η εγκαστάσταση έγινε σε στικ'ακι
<demi_> Υπάρχει καποιος που να μπορεί να βοηθήσει για να κάνω overclock CPU?
<Junka> Tasos, ekanes manual tous partitions?
<Junka> demi_, den sinistate
<Tasos> Κατά την εγκατάσταση των windows 8,1 όταν το είχα κάνει χώρισα τον δίσκο σε δύο μέρη αν αυτό εννοείς...
<demi_> giati Janka?
<Junka> demi_, yperthermansi me oti sinepagete
<Junka> ase pou ama de gnorizeis tha to kapseis prin apo ayto
<Junka> Tasos, ta ubuntu theleis mono  na exeis?
<Tasos> Σίγουρα όχι! Θέλω dual boot  και ίσως και ενα στικάκι με εγκατεστημένα τα ubuntu  ώστε να τα τρέχω από εκεί...
<demi_1> Junka γιατι δε συνισταται; Εχω ενα νετμπουκ Ασους εεε 1101 με αργό επεξεργαστή που βλέπω πως μπορει με ασφαλεια να επιταχυνθει κατα 30%
<Tasos> Για την ιστορία έχω βάλει προτεραιότητα στο στικάκι αντί του δίσκου και έχω προσπαθήσει να κάνω αρκετές φορές εγκατάσταση
<Tasos> demi_1 Υπερθερμένονται οι επεξεργαστές θα πρέπει συνέχεια να το παρακολουθείς.
<Junka> demi_1, overclock kanoun sta desktop opou vazoun psyxtres k alla
<Junka> ta laptop kaigontai xwris overclock
<Junka> episis mporei na paei kati strava stin diadikasia k na paei aklafto
<Junka> den gnorizo na kano overclock pantos
<demi_1> τα έχει βγαλει τα ψωμια του
<Simos> geia sas! gnwrizei kapoios apo iRedMail 'h allo mail server?
<Junka> Tasos, sto vima edo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=g2_installing_partition.png
<Junka> epilegeis to stikaki
<Junka> oxi to partition tou stick
<demi_1> Αν δεν μπορω να δω ενα βιντεο στο διαδικτιο χωρίς κολλήματα τι να το κανω
<Junka> demi_1, nai gt to adobe flash einai gtp ;p
<Junka> dokimase minitube
<demi_1> τι ειναι το minitube?
 * Junka epistrefo se 15mins
<Tasos> Καλύτερα να μου πεις κάτι σε windows γιατί αν καταλαβαίνω εσύ το τρέχεις σε Linux
<Tasos> demi_1 Δες λίγο την θερμοκρασία γιατί εγώ έχω παρ'ομοιο πρόβλημα με τον παλιό μου υπολογιστή
<demi_1> τωρα ειναι 53 βαθμοι
<Tasos> Είναι καλά.
<Tasos> Όταν σου κολλάει η χρήση του επεξεργαστή πόσο % είναι;;
<demi_1> 100%
<demi_1> με το minitube βελτιωθηκε λιγο η κατασταση
<Junka> beck
<demi_1> το minitube βοηθησε λιγο. Παλι ομως ο επεξεργαστής δουλευει στο 98%.
<Junka> mhn vlepeis 720p video :P
<Junka> ti leitourgiko exeis
<demi_1> lubuntu 14.04
<demi_1> ναι υπαρχει διαφορά. Όμως μια αυξηση της ταχύτητας κατα 10-20% θα ηταν ο,τι πρεπει
<Junka> demi_1, exei karta grafikon?
<Junka> profanos den kanei 3d rendering
<demi_1> νομιζω εχει
<demi_1> ειναι netbook asus eee 1101
<demi_1> αν αντικαθιστουσα κανένα αλλο προγραμμα;
<Junka> gnorizeis agglika?
<Junka> ean nai des ayto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230238
<Tasos> Junka Ποιο πρόγραμμα ήταν αυτό που μου έστειλες;;
<demi_1> νομιζω πως η lubuntu 14.04 έχει ελαφρυτερο γραφικο περιβαλλον
<Junka> Tasos, ti ennoeis?
<Junka> demi_1, profanos den clickares kan
<demi_1> μα το διαβασα με τα λιγα αγγλικα που ξερω
<demi_1> μιλα για αλλες διανομες
<Tasos> Εγώ δεν έχω ubuntu στην εικόνα που έστειλες το πρόγραμμα είναι σε Linux.
<Tasos> Θα σου ξανά περιγράψβ την διαδικασία που κάνω για να καταλάβεις
<Junka> ok
<Tasos> Με το LiveLinux Usb creator  κάνω εγκατασταση των Ubuntu 14.10 στο στικ ώστε να τα περάσω στον δεύτερο δίσκο του υπολογιστή μου. Έπειτα κάνω επανεκκίνηση μέσα από τα windows 8.1 γιατί αλλιώς δεν μου βγάζει το στην εκκίνηση κουμπί για να μπώ στα BIOS. Βάζω μεγαλύτε
<Junka> de vlepo tpt
<Tasos> Μήπως να τα κάνω όλα αυτα από ubuntu;
<Tasos> Μέσα από vitrual Box; Έχει διαφορά;
<Junka> <Tasos> Με το LiveLinux Usb creator  κάνω εγκατασταση των Ubuntu 14.10 στο στικ ώστε να τα περάσω στον δεύτερο δίσκο του υπολογιστή μου. Έπειτα κάνω επανεκÎ
<Junka> ºÎ¯Î½Î·ÏƒÎ· μέσα από τα windows 8.1 γιατί αλλιώς δεν μου βγάζει το στην εκκίνηση κουμπί για να μπώ στα BIOS. Βάζω μεγαλύτÎ
<Junka> ayto elava
<Tasos> Malakia
<Junka> demi_1, nai enas proteinei kapoies alles
<Junka> demi_1, alla kapoios edose lisi ws pros tin karta grafikon
<demi_1> δηλαδή;
<Junka> demi_1, UXA acceleration
<Tasos> Me to LL usb creator kanw egkatastasi twn ubuntu 14.10 sto stick wste na ta perasw ston 2o disko toy ypologisti mou. Epeita kanw epanekinisi mesa apo ta windows 8.1 giati alliws den mou vgazei stin ekkinisi koumpi gia na mpw sta BIOS. Vazw megalyteri proteraiotita sto stick. Meta apla mou anoigei ta windows xwris na mou vgalei tpt.
<demi_1> τι ειναι αυτό Junka?
<Junka> Tasos, dokimase to unetbootin
<Tasos> ok
<Junka> demi_1, en oligis na voithaei h karta grafikon ti cpu
<demi_1> Χρησιμοποιούσα ενα προγραμμα για να επιτρέπω τον επεξεργαστή να ξεπερνα το 100% της ταχύτητας του, μα ξεχασα ποιο ειναι!
<Junka> demi_1, ama to thimitheis pes to mou k mena :P
<demi_1> :)
<demi_1> ποιες είναι οι οδηγίες για την καρτα γραφικων;
<Junka> einai sto post #2
<Junka> mesa sto aspro koyti
<demi_1> Section "Device"
<demi_1>             Identifier "Intel Graphics"
<demi_1>             Driver "intel"
<demi_1>             Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<demi_1> EndSection
<demi_1> αυτό?
<Junka> kai k ekso apo aytp
<Junka> ayto prepei na to grapeis sto arxeio pou leei
<Junka> i na to dimiourgiseis
<demi_1> και τι συνέπειες έχει στο γραφικο περιβάλλον;
<Junka> kamia
<Tasos> Junka  κατέβασα το πρόγραμμα μπορείς να μου πεις τι αρχεία θα περιέχει μέσα; Μετά την εγκατάσταση εννοώ.
<Junka> ena .exe einai
<Junka> an dn kano lathos
<Junka> pao ligo afk
<Junka> tha epistrepso se kamia wra
<Tasos> Οκ!
<demi_1> με τι εντολή αποθηκεύω ένα αρχειο ως διαχειριστής;
<Junka> back
<demi_1> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να ξέρει πως μπορουμε να επιταχύνουμε τον CPU σε ενα νετμπουκ Asus eee 1101HA?
<talos-mintgr> δες τα CPU governors
<demi_1> τι είναι αυτά και που τα βρίσκω;
<demi_1> talos-mintgr ti e;inai ta governors?
<Junka> kati san profil tis cpu
<Junka> power saving, on demand, performance, kai ena allo
<demi_1> βρηκα την συχνοτητα λειτουργειας ειναι 1.333. μως εγω θέλω να την αυξήσω
<Junka> CPu scaling kanei, oxi overclock
<demi_1> ψαχνω τροπο να κάνω overlock
<demi_1> oveclock
<talos-mintgr> Στις μοντερνες CPU δεν κάνεις overclock
<demi_1> προκειται για ενα νετμπουκ asus eee 1101ha με  cpu 1,33gh
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-14
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2834-1: libxml2 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2834-1/>
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<ee2455> xeirwn: Hi.
<xeirwn> eliasps,  kalispera....skalizw tous odhgous pou exeis ftiaksei sto forum gia tis katatmiseis, alla den briskw pou8ena odhgo gia multisystem
<xeirwn> ee2455,  :-)
<xeirwn> eliasps,  uparxei periptosi na emploutiseis tous odhgous tou forum , me kati tetoio ?
<zucz> γεια σας!
<xeirwn> geia sou ki esena
<zucz> θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια σχετικα με την νεα εγκατασταση (dualBoot) που προσπαθησα
<zucz> συγκεκριμένα, σε υπολογιστή με windows έγινε εγκατάσταση ubuntu 14.04 σε ξεχωριστό partition
<zucz> και η εκκίνηση γίνετε απευθείας μόνο σε ubuntu
<zucz> το partition των windows υπάρχει αλλά δεν εμφανίζετε κατα την εκκίνηση των μενού επιλογών(grub)
<zucz> πιστεύετε ότι αυτό θα βοηθήσει; http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31785&hilit=grub+rescue&start=10#p334149
<xeirwn> ekanes thn egkatastash tou ubuntu manual h se automath epilogh ?
<zucz> manual...έκανα τα partitions...1swap,1ext,1EFI,windows
<xeirwn> giati ekanes manual , kai oxi alongsite ?
<zucz> διότι το pc είχε περίπου 10 partitions προηγουμένως από την προσπάθεια του φίλου μου να εγκαταστήσει το linux mint
<xeirwn> phgaine sto forum , kai rikse mia matia stous odhgous
<xeirwn> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25314#p268594
<zucz> χμ έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο ώστε να λυθεί το πρόβλημα; πιστεύεις ότι μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αυτό; http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31785&hilit=grub+rescue&start=10#p334149
<eliasps> xeirwn καλησπερα. Τι εννοείς multisystem;
<eliasps> multible boot?
<xeirwn> enow ena SSD 512 GB ,xwrismenos se 4 partitions , me
<xeirwn> (1part=ubuntu, 2part=mint,3part=........... kai 4part=.............)
<xeirwn> nai enow multipleboot, gia thn akribeia enow quadboot
<xeirwn> kai auto pou psaxnw einai basika einai na exw to ubuntu san standart leitourgiko sthn 1h partition, kai stis upoloipes partition , na mporw na egka8istw/apegka8istw periodika diaforetika linux gia dokimes
<xeirwn> xwris omws na mou mplokarei ton bootloader.
<xeirwn> zucz,  sorry den mporw na to koitaksw twra......
<xeirwn> eliasps,  den kserw an sou edwsa na katalabeis ?
<xeirwn> zucz, , nai pisteuw auto 8a se boi8hsei pou edikses
<zucz> xeirwn: ευχαριστώ δοκιμάζω αυτή την στιγμή κάποια πράγματα
<xeirwn> upopsiazomai oti o grub sou xreiazetai enhmerwsh
<zucz> μπορείς να σχολιάσεις λίγο αυτό;
<zucz> (μισο λεπτό)
<xeirwn> poio enoeis?
<zucz> http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1450127737.jpg
<xeirwn> miso na koitaksw....
<zucz> γιατί εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ άσχημο... :(
<xeirwn> ti diskos einai ?
<xeirwn> mipws prospa8ises na kaneis disk cloning ?
<zucz> τι εννοείς; είναι laptop...όχι
<xeirwn> mhxanikos diskos or SSD ?
<zucz> hdd
<xeirwn> ok, an kai den ta katalabainw ola , nomizw oti sou lipei o grub ,  kati phge straba ekei telos pantwn....sto site pou edikses prin kamne tis entoles pou anaferei o learner, na enhmerwseis ton grub swsta
<xeirwn> tis ekanes autes tis sugkekrimenes entoles ?
<eliasps> Xeirwn ναι κατάλαβα. Η διαδικασία δεν αλλάζει όμως, εγκαθιστάς το Ubuntu και μετά μπορείς να κάνεις ότι θέλεις με τα υπόλοιπα partition. Αν και οι άλλες διανομές που βάζεις και βγάζεις έχουν τον grub, δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.
<xeirwn> eliasps,  enoeis oti h diadikasia gia dualboot kai gia multiboot einai h idia ?
<eliasps> Γίνεται αυτόματα. Τώρα, για οδηγό δεν ξέρω. Αυτόν με το dual boot τον έφτιαξα για να διευκολύνω αρχάριους και να μάθουν κάνοντας τη διαδικασία, μιας και το windows-ubuntu είναι το πρώτο που τους απασχολεί.
<eliasps> ναι.
<eliasps> Απλά έχει περισσότερα partitions, όλα τα άλλα είναι ίδια.
<xeirwn> to problhma einai eliasps  , otan gia paradeigma xreiastei na diagrapseis to leitourgiko ths 3hs partition , kai mazu pernei kai ton grub
<xeirwn> kai meta fusika den ksekinaei to pc
<zucz> xeirwn: τα έκανα αλλά δεν...
<xeirwn> mipws einai pio sofo na egka8istame se ka8e partition ton ekastote bootloader tou ekastote linux distro ?
<eliasps> Άμα σε κάθε εγκατάσταση εγκαθιστάς τον grub και διαγράψεις την τελευταία, λογικό είναι να γίνει αυτό. Το θέμα είναι να εγκαταστήσεις το grub μόνο στην πρώτη διανομή (ubuntu) και να παραλείψεις αυτό το βήμα στις άλλες.
<eliasps> και μετά τις εγκαταστάσεις απλά μπαίνεις στο ubuntu και ενημερώνεις το grub: sudo update-grub
<eliasps> Καθώς το ίδιο και μετά από κάθε διαγραφή.
<xeirwn> xmmmm an gia paradeigma exoume sthn 4h partition to slackware, pou exei san bootloader to lilo, tote ti ginetai ?
<zucz> xeirwn: τα αρχεια των windows υπάρχουν; μπορώ να τα πάρω;
<zucz> γιατί στο fdisk δεν φαίνεται να συμβαίνει αυτό...
<xeirwn> nai mporeis zucz ...
<xeirwn> mipws telika eliasps  multiboot douleuei mono me distroś pou exoun ton idio bootloader ?
<zucz> xeirwn: πως; από τα files του ubuntu δεν μπαίνει....
<eliasps> Όχι απαραίτητα. Στην περίπτωση διαφορετικών bootloader απλά πρέπει να κρατήσεις έναν και να τον ρυθμίσεις κατάλληλα.
<zucz> xeirwn: από live cd λες να γίνει;
<ee2455> zucz: Στο screenshot που έβγαλες, το fdisk σου λέει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το parted για να δεις τα partitions του /dev/sda.
<ee2455> Το δοκίμασες;
<xeirwn> eliasps, mipws mporeis na boi8iseis ligo kai ton zucz ?...upopsiazomai oti exei allaksei to partitiontable
<xeirwn> h exase ton bootloader twn windows
<eliasps> Δεν έχω διαβάσει ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα. Θέματα εγκαταστάσεων και partitioning καλύτερα είναι να λύνονται στο φόρουμ. Είναι πιο εύκολο και βολικό εκεί για όσους βοηθάνε.
<eliasps> \forum
<Euaki> Το φόρουμ της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu βρίσκεται εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/
<zucz> xeirwn: κατά τις εντολές του Learner όταν εγκαθιστώ το grub-pc τι επιλέγω σε αυτό το στάδιο;
<zucz> http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1450129032.jpg
<xeirwn> zucz, .... /dev/sda=diskos kai /dev/sda2= h deuterh partition tou sklirou diskou
<zucz> οπότε τι επιλέγω; sda?
<xeirwn> gia mena nai sda....twra an se parw sto laimo mou sumpa8ame :)...prin omws apo auto kalo 8a htan na etrexes ena gparted apo bootable usb stickaki , kai na deis mesa ti partitions exeis poies , kai se poia 8esh
<xeirwn> zucz,  exeis to gparted se stickaki or cd ?
<zucz> χμ όχι...αλλά αύριο θα μπορέσω...πάντως τα partitions που είδα πριν φαίνονται οκ
<zucz> στο fdisk δεν φαίνονται
<xeirwn> kal pws ta eides ta partitions ?
<zucz> από το live cd
<xeirwn> tyo live tou ubuntu ?
<zucz> στην εγκατάσταση όταν τα έκανα και πάτησα "install"
<zucz> ναι
<xeirwn> ee auto pou koitazes sto live cd einai to gparted
<eliasps> To problima poio akribos einai?
<xeirwn> pes tou zucz .....
<zucz> εκεί φαινόταν όλα οκ...μπορώ να συνεχίσω με το grub-pc τώρα;
<xeirwn> apantise ston eliasps  plz, kserei polu perissotera
<zucz> eliasps: μετά απο εγκατάσταση ubuntu dual boot manual μαζί με window8
<zucz> κάνει boot μόνο σε ubuntu
<zucz> κατευθείαν
<eliasps> zucz για δώσε sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<zucz> μισό λεπτό και στέλνω το αποτέλεσμα
<eliasps> κάνε επικόλληση το αποτέλεσμα εδώ και δώσε το link
<eliasps> \pastebin
<Euaki> Το pastebin είναι μια υπηρεσία για να δημοσιεύετε κείμενα που πιάνουν πάνω από 4 σειρές ώστε να μην γεμίζει το κανάλι. Το pastebin μας βρίσκεται στο http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org (μετά την δημοσίευση μην ξεχάσετε να μας δώσετε το URL για το κείμενο).
<eliasps> zucz αν η εντολή σου βγάλει να διαλέξεις τίποτα, μην πατήσεις κάτι
<eliasps> απλά πες εδώ πρώτα
<xeirwn> eliasps, , xairomai pou boh8as :)
<zucz> οκ...μισό λεπτό γιατί προέκυψε ένα θέμα με το internet
<zucz> χαίρομαι και εγώ!
<eliasps>          :)
<eliasps> Απλά αν τελικά δεν καταλήξουμε πουθενά, γιατί τέτοια θέματα μπορούν να επιλυθούν εύκολα ή να χρειαστούν δουλειά, καλό θα ήταν να πας στο forum. Είναι πολύ πιο βολικό.
<xeirwn> eliasps,  apo oti katalabainw kai o zucz , prospa8ise na ftiaksei multibootsystem me windows+ubuntu+linux mint
<zucz> συμφωνώ απλά ρώτησα εδώ γιατί χρειάζομαι τα αρχεία μου στα windows
<xeirwn> zucz, etrekses thn entolh pou sou eipe o eliasps  ?
<eliasps> Άμα δεν έχεις διαγράψει το partition τότε δεν θα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα αρχεία.
<xeirwn> akribws....
<zucz> ωραία...έρχεται το αποτέλεσμα
<xeirwn> ante nteeeee....gennhsame !
<zucz> μετά τις εντολές του Learner από το forum δεν κάνει πλέον boot ούτε στο ubuntu
<zucz> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=31785&hilit=grub+rescue&start=10#p334149
<eliasps> Δηλαδή τώρα δεν έχεις πρόσβαση στο ubuntu;
<zucz> ακριβώς
<zucz> πουθενά...
<xeirwn> logiko...afou einai se diadikasia epanaprosdiorismou tou grub
<eliasps> Τότε θα χρειαστείς ένα liveUSB του Ubuntu αναγκαστικά.
<eliasps> Για να μπορέσεις να αποκτήσεις πρόσβαση στον δίσκο και να δούμε τι γίνεται και πως θα διορθωθεί.
<zucz> liveusb θα βρεθεί αύριο...απλά μέσα από το live usb πως θα πάρω τα αρχεία;
<eliasps> Άμα το partition των windows υπάρχει ακόμα τότε θα είναι προσβάσιμο από το live, ανοίγεις τον διαχειριστή αρχείων (files) και θα υπάρχει entry στην μπάρα πλάγια.
<eliasps> Αφού δεν έχεις live τώρα, όταν βρεις, μπες στο forum και κάνε ένα νέο θέμα.
<eliasps> Δεν σημαίνει ότι θα ξανακάνεις νέα εγκατάσταση, με το live μπορεί να διορθωθεί η ήδη υπάρχουσα.
<xeirwn> paides prepei na pame kia gia upno...aurio douleuoume.
<zucz> xeirwn: καλό βράδυ και ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια! :)
<zucz> eliasps: όσο μπορούσα να μπω στο ubuntu πριν μέσα από το files δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω τα αρχεία των windows
<zucz> eliasps: από liveusb πιστεύεις ότι θα γίνετε απλά;
<eliasps> zucz μπορείς να το κάνεις και τώρα το θέμα. Μπες στο forum, στην ενότητα λειτουργικό σύστημα, άνοιξε ένα θέμα με τίτλο "Δεν κάνει boot (Ubuntu-Windows)", γράψε τι ακριβώς έκανες πχ "Είψα εγκατεστημένο windows8, έβαλα και ubuntu, στην αρχή έκανε boot κατευθείαν στο ubuntu... Έγρ
<eliasps> αψα αυτές τις εντολές «δίνεις link των εντολών» και τώρα δεν κάνει boot πουθενά. Αρχικά με ενδιαφέρει να σώσω τα αρχεία που έχω στο windows και στη συνέχεια να επιδιορθώσω το πρόβλημα"...
<eliasps> zucs κανονικά ναι, πρέπει να είναι απλό.
<eliasps> xeirwn καλό βράδυ.
<eliasps> Aλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις μέχρι να το δεις.
<xeirwn> upopsiazomai oti diekopse thn diadikasia twn entolwn tou kearner
<xeirwn> learner*
<zucz> οι εντολές εκτελέστηκαν κανονικά χωρίς errors...θα κάνω στο forum θέμα αύριο...αυτή την στιγμή θα πρέπει να βγω και εγώ
<xeirwn> tespa den mporw na meinw akoma gia polu, an kai endiaferon to 8ema....8a xarw na akousw thn sunexeia aurio :)
<eliasps> Καλό σας βράδυ. Κλείνω και εγώ. Θα περιμένω να δω το θέμα στο forum.
<eliasps> ο/
<xeirwn> eliasps,  thx(kai mhn xanesai plz ), zucz  , ee2455  kalh sas nuxta
<eliasps> :)
<eliasps> Καληνύχτα.
<zucz> xeirwn: θα βγω και εγώ! καλό βράδυ και εύχομαι να έχεις μια ωραία μέρα αύριο!
<xeirwn> ;)
<xeirwn> thx...episis
<zucz> eliasps: επίσης καλό σου βράδυ! :)
<eliasps> :)
<ee2455> xeirwn: Bye!
<Black_Horseman> ...
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-15
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2836-1: GRUB vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2836-1/> || USN-2835-1: Git vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2835-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2837-1: Bind vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2837-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2833-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2833-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-16
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333152#p333152> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκκαθάριση βάσης δεδομένων του Freenode (IRC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=332300#p332300> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle M
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2839-1: CUPS update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2839-1/> || USN-2838-2: foomatic-filters vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2838-2/> || USN-2838-1: cups-filters vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2838-1/>
<xeirwn> kalispera  paides
<xeirwn> ee2455,  :-)
<ee2455> xeirwn: Hi!
<xeirwn> ti apegine me ton zucz ?...brike lush ?
<ee2455> Δεν ξέρω. Ισως έγραψε τίποτα στο φόρουμ.
<xeirwn> to psaxnw alla den briskw kati
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-17
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2844-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2844-1/> || USN-2843-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2843-1/> || USN-2842-2: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2842-2/> || USN-2842-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2842-1/> || USN-2841-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http:/
<multiportokali> kalispera
<multiportokali> tha ithela na kanw mia erwthsh me to thema tis sundesis me wifi
<multiportokali> mporei na me voithisi kapios ?
<multiportokali> kanenas ?
<multiportokali> me akouei kaneis ?
<kerato> ela
<multiportokali> mporeis na me voithisis me ena thema pou exw sto ubuntu ?
<MULTIPORTOKALI> ???
<MULTIPORTOKALI> kerato eisai edw ?
<kerato> ela pes
<MULTIPORTOKALI> ti mporo na kanw me to thema m
<MULTIPORTOKALI> me petaei ekso sunexeia
<MULTIPORTOKALI> reconect
<kerato> apo ola ta wifi?
<MULTIPORTOKALI> apo auto pou exw sto spiti
<MULTIPORTOKALI> mono sto laptop xano to shma pou exw linux
<kerato> ara ftaie to diktyo kai oxi to pc sou?
<MULTIPORTOKALI> oxi
<MULTIPORTOKALI> to problhma ksekinise apo tote pou ebala ta ubuntu
<MULTIPORTOKALI> mou to kanei apo tn arxh pou ta ebala
<MULTIPORTOKALI> to espaksa ligo kai eida oti exoun kai kapoioi alloi thema alla den bgazw akrh
<MULTIPORTOKALI> katalabes h se exw meperdepsi ?
<kerato> katalava
<kerato> alla den kserw an mporeis na kaneis kati
<kerato> poia karta exeis kai poion driver xrhsimopoiei?
<kerato> dwse kati san
<kerato> lspci -nnk
<kerato> gia na to vreis
<MULTIPORTOKALI> ti theleis na matheeis ?
<kerato> ti kanei ton erwta na krataei gia panta
<kerato> epishs ti leei stis 2 grammes pou anaferontai sto  Wireless
<MULTIPORTOKALI> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device  	Kernel driver in use:
<kerato> nope that's not it
<kerato> krata to output kai deixto se kana allo paidi giati exw douleia
<Black_Horseman> hp = gtp
<Black_Horseman> exoun mia malakisme wifi card pou de douleyei swsta
<Black_Horseman> mono me wifi dongle tha kanei doulia
 * handsex slaps Euaki around a bit with a large fishbot
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2840-2: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2840-2/> || USN-2843-3: Linux kernel (Raspberry Pi 2) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2843-3/> || USN-2843-2: Linux kernel (Wily HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2843-2/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-18
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2845-1: SoS vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2845-1/>
<xeirwn> geia sas paides
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-19
<elbuntu> Καλησπέρα.
<elbuntu> Μπορώ να ζητήσω μια βοήθεια;
<elbuntu> Είναι κανένας εδώ;
<elbuntu> Καλησπέρα.
<ee2455> elbuntu: Καλησπέρα. Κάνε την ερώτησή σου και αν μπορεί κάποιος, θα σε βοηθήσει.
<elbuntu> Δεν μου δουλεύει ο ήχος μετά από εγκατάσταση της 15.10
<elbuntu> Είχα 14,04 και όλα ήταν εντάξει.Έχω φάει τον κόσμο και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα.
<elbuntu> ALC888 είναι η κάρτα.Έχω ανεβάσει και αρχείο στο alsa org και έχω ανοίγει θέμα στο forum.
<elbuntu> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας βοηθήσει.Αλλιως να γυρίσω στην παλιότερη διανομή.
<Guest21761> ξερει κανείς πως μπορω να ρυθμισω τον υπολογιστή να κλεινει αυτόμετα μετα απο καποιο χρονικό διάστημα που δεν τον χρησιμοποιω;
<xeirwn> kalispera sas paides :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-12-20
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2849-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2849-1/> || USN-2848-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2848-1/> || USN-2847-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2847-1/> || USN-2846-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2846-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2852-1: Linux kernel (Raspberry Pi 2) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2852-1/> || USN-2851-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2851-1/> || USN-2850-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2850-1/>
<asdfg> Καλημέρα. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος με ποιο τρόπο μπορω να ρυθμισω τον υπολολογιστη (ubuntu 14.04) να κλείνει αυτόματα σε προκαθορισμένο χρόνο που θα έχω ρυθμίσει εφοσον δεν τον χρητιμοποιώ???
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2853-1: Linux kernel (Wily HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2853-1/>
<pc_magas_> Καλησπέρες
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2854-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2854-1/>
<xeirwn> geia sou pc_magas
<pc_magas> Ks4ereis kaneis apo Ionic H angular
<pc_magas> ?
<xeirwn> egw oxi
<pc_magas> Beep
<xeirwn> emmmm
<xeirwn> telika poios einaiokaluteros tropos gia partitioning ?
<pc_magas> Beats me!
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-21
<jeystm> kalispera paidia, vrisketai kaneis edw?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-22
<john_626> kalispera pedes
<john_626> xrisimopoiw prwti fota to xchat , kai exw xasei tin mpala ligo
<john_626> mporei na me diafotisei kapoios peri tinos prokite???
<Black_Horseman> ti ennoeis?
<john_626> profanws einai ena programma me chat alla genikotera ithela na rwtisw an paizei kapoia sigekrimeni thematologia
<Black_Horseman> oxi
<Black_Horseman> einai client
<Black_Horseman> gia to irc
<Black_Horseman> internet relay chat
<Black_Horseman> edw pou eisai sto kanali ayto einai i thematologia einai to ubuntu
<john_626> katalava peripou apla den eixe tyxei na mpleksw me chats paleotera kai to irc einai ligo palias sxolis apo oti exw katalavei opote mou fanike ligo periergi i oli fasi
<john_626> euxaristw pantos
<Black_Horseman> einai to pio palio
<john_626> exei kaneis apopsi gia to comodo antivirus ?
<john_626> i genika gia kapoio internet security gia linux?
<Black_Horseman> clamav
<Black_Horseman> an kai de xreiazetai
<john_626> nai apo oti akougetai den xreiazetai gia ta linux an kai afto den simenei oti den einai evalota
<john_626> apla malon epidi den kikloforoun oso ta windos den einai protarxikos stoxox
<john_626> nomizw
<Black_Horseman> ama dwseis esy to ok na eisvaloun
<Black_Horseman> tote exeis thema
<Black_Horseman> psakse to sto googli ligo
<john_626> nai ok , an patas lathos links backdoors kai tetoia enoeis , kai epidi me ta spasmena programata twn gindows pernane poles fores kai trojans , afto enoeis?
<john_626> kata poso theoreitai aksiopisto ena programa twn linux pou einai open sourse ws pros tin diatirisi tou aporitous p.x.????
<Black_Horseman> psakse mia
<Black_Horseman> gt eimai etoimos gia psofo
<Black_Horseman> ayrio exei 12wro
<john_626> ok thnx cu
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-25
<Tassos> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά σε όλη την κοινότητα! Υγεία αγάπη και χαρά εύχομαι σε όλους! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-18
<avis> all greek cookbooks being sold by SETI, need interpretor to convert to greek.  i am not evil in my emails.
<avis> they are great.  all meals are by choice
<avis> that item is regeneis.  this is what is in greek that smells good ytur yur un utr hyur gret nitr nyte
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-19
<dorei> me poio programma akoute mousikh sta linux?
<dorei> dokimasa to foobnix kai ein apaleyto :(
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-22
<Tas-sos> Χαίρεται παιδιά
<Tas-sos> θα ήθελα λίγο βοήθεια με την Python
<Tas-sos> γράφω ένα python προγρμματάκι το στο οποίο έχω αυτή τη δομή :
<Tas-sos> .
<Tas-sos> ├── common
<Tas-sos> │   ├── a_utility.py
<Tas-sos> │   ├── __init__.py
<Tas-sos> ├── functionality_1
<Tas-sos> │   ├── create_something.py
<Tas-sos> │   ├── __init__.py
<Tas-sos> ├── functionality_2
<Tas-sos> │   ├── create_something_else.py
<Tas-sos> │   ├── __init__.p
<Tas-sos> └── my_project
<Tas-sos>     ├── __init__.py
<Tas-sos>     └── main.py
<Tas-sos> αυτό που θέλω να πετύχω βασικά είναι να έχω ένα πακέτο "common" ( στο παράδειγμα μας )
<Tas-sos> στο οποίο να έχω ένα σύνολο συναρτήσεων ας πούμε.. και το οποίο να μπορώ να το καλό όποτε θέλω σε οποιοδήποτε από τα άλλα πακέτα
<Tas-sos> όταν είμαι π.χ. στο functionality_1 να κάνω import
<Tas-sos> συγνώμη συγνώμη έκανα λάθος την δομή
<Tas-sos> ορίστε την έκανα εδώ σωστά :
<Tas-sos> https://pastebin.com/raw/krBramk5
<Tas-sos> γιατί παίρνω αυτό το λάθος στο import ;
<Tas-sos> γιατί δε μου αναγνωρίζει.. σαν να μην μπορεί να δει το ένα πακέτο το άλλο ;
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-23
<Tas-sos> καλημέρα στην κοινότητα. :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-12-17
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2018-12-21
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα.
<akis_> γεια σας παιδιά
<akis_> εχω πρόβλημα εγγραφής στο φόροθμ
<akis_> καμμιά βοήθεια?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-12-23
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα άντε με το καλό να έρθουν και τα Χριστούγεννα! :)
<Stabros> Hello
